# Anxiety, depression, & BPD



## KayDodd2.4 (Dec 7, 2019)

Hello! I’m just gonna get right to it ... my husband has suffered from severe anxiety and depression for years ! It has been really bad this year though. He was away on work and was really depressed, came back he seemed ok, and here we are yesterday I’m at work and he texts me and says “I don’t wanna do this life anymore, I’m leaving sometime before Christmas or after, idk where I’m going, but I’m not staying here anymore, my life doesn’t mean anything anymore, everything we work for goes to the govt” !!! Y’all, his brother is stupid crazy and left in March and hasn’t spoken to anybody but my husband and this is some of the **** he says. 

What do I do? Bc yest while I’m mad, I didn’t yell scream get mad or anything at him. I calmly told him I’m not going to beg him to do anything. If he loves me and our kids then he’ll stay but leaving bc you want to love a better life for yourself, is selfish! It’s way more in between too, like he thinks he’s being watched (his brother says this all too), he wants to live off the land, just be by himself. 

So idk what to do. He says his mind is made up and the last thing on my mind is divorce but should I get divorce papers before he leaves ? Bc what if something happens ! I’m freaking out !


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Sorry, it's a load of crap, get the divorce started kick him out of the house. Pack his clothes and leave them on the front porch. Let him go.... Anxiety depression, BPD.... l don't think so he's just wants to be a player. Take half of everything in savings and bank accounts. Maybe a little more. Because you need enough to get a chance to protect yourself and the kids. His texts and his website he's on says he's already checked out. The kids and you will get over the hurt of Christmas. But he just wants a warm place to stay until he leaves.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Life is hard, he is not.

You need to stand firm and stand tall in the face of life's storms.
He stands in his own hole and complains he feels short of happiness.

He is beaten down, as are many. Witness the homeless numbers, and the folks on drugs.
If he leaves his home, he will join the ranks of those living under bridges. 

And Mary Wanna and Missy Ripple will be his only friends.


Lilith-


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

You can carry a man for some finite time, not forever.

God gave him arms and legs, life took his will.

You need to show him tough love and hope his hide toughens up.
Ask him to move out.
Firmly, not with anger.

Good luck, this is a real problem with no easy answer.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

He wants to live off the land? Hahahaha. Has he never watched that reality show, Survivor? Ask him if he can make a fire without flint or hunt, fish or trap. How's he going to feed himself? And, just who's land is he planning to live off of? Your husband is an idiot and so his brother. 

Do you want an idiot for a husband?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> He wants to live off the land? Hahahaha. Has he never watched that reality show, Survivor? Ask him if he can make a fire without flint or hunt, fish or trap. How's he going to feed himself? And, just who's land is he planning to live off of? Your husband is an idiot and so his brother.
> 
> Do you want an idiot for a husband?


Idiots seem to be the thing today, they are in Vogue. It started back in the 60's. 

And now, these folks run everything and are in charge.

The boomers are now retiring and have poisoned everything around them.

I was there, I know!! :surprise: :|

God(s), help us.

It seems.......people expect so little from those they love.




The HeadMates-


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

SunCMars said:


> Idiots seem to be the thing today, they are in Vogue. It started back in the 60's.
> 
> And now, these folks run everything and are in charge.
> 
> ...



Need I remind you that you are also a boomer? When boomers graduated high school, they had to scramble for jobs because their generation was so numerous that there was serious competition. Interest rates for home loans approached 10%. Every generation thinks they've gotten the shaft.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> *Need I remind you that you are also a boomer?* When boomers graduated high school, they had to scramble for jobs because their generation was so numerous that there was serious competition. Interest rates for home loans approached 10%. Every generation thinks they've gotten the shaft.


Yes, Ma'am..

I did my share of blowing the lids off of 'things'.

I am a boomer, and a late bloomer. 
I was a saver.

Our generation had it good and bad. 

It was good for those willing to work hard and get a 'proper' education. 
We were the first generation that 'required' two incomes to get ahead in America. BAH!

Jobs were easy to get, good paying ones, not at all.

I did well, others did better, of course!



THRD-


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Rather than working hard to protect his wife and children, he is abandoning you and blaming it on the government taking "all" his money. BS. Yes, the Federal and State governments take a large part of his income, and add to that health insurance payments, but they in no way take it all or make it impossible to live. By quitting and running away he will be adding to your burden, since you will have to provide for your children alone.

Have no pity for him, and take steps to protect yourself and your children. Go to a lawyer and get advice on the best way to do that.

And like someone else said, "Whose land is he going to live off?" And how is he going to provide for himself? Can he hunt? Does he have, or can he make all the tools necessary to build himself shelter? How will he clothe himself? Does he know how to weave so he has socks and underwear? Where will he grow cotton to make fabric?'

He has lost touch with reality, and it runs in his family. You need to get divorced from him so you can protect your assets and finances.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

I'm presuming there is no schizophrenia in the family. Is he on meds for anxiety and depression? Has he had therapy? Has he been diagnosed with BPD? Meds could interfere with his libido. What do his parents say? Do they function normally or do they have a narrow, dangerous worldview? 

How old are y'all and the kids? Is it possible that when he was away at work he found a more interesting life, girlfriend/s, escape?

I'd see a lawyer and get advice. Otherwise you will be dealing with this all your life. Sounds like you handle his hysteria with aplomb.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

After reading your initial thread, he is probably going to whoever he had already found on his dating app.

Let him go.


----------

